# Pan seared chicken



## gsweb8 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, 
I just bought an All-Clad stainless steel pan and am looking for a recipe for boneless skinless chicken breasts....something with a pan sauce. I've seen lots for beef and fish, chicken seems trickier to find. I love tomato and cream sauces. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe a  mushroom cream sauce, terragon, mustard cream ? They take all of 10-15 minutes to make. Add fried vegetables to give body and flavor.

I would Deglaze the  pan with stock. Use it to make your sauces.

Petals..


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Seriously??

You're on the INTERNET!??

Do a basic search for "pan seared chicken" using any browser!

Here, I'll be even more be helpful.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/search/delegate.do?fnSearchString=pan+seared+chicken&fnSearchType=site

That'll get you started.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Eezy peezy.  Pat down your chicken breasts so that they are super dry.  Season with salt/pepper and thyme.  Sear in your pan with a little olive oil on hot heat, about 1-2 minutes per side.  Remove chicken and leave it to the side.  In the pan now add finely minced shallot and garlic and a bit of thyme and let it soften.  Add a bit of chicken stock and a dollop of dijon.  Reduce by half and put the chicken back in, medium heat and cover it.  It shouldn't take but 3-5 min to cook through.  Remove the chicken breasts and hit the sauce with a bit of cream and fresh herbs like parsley or tarragon.  Pour over the chicken, voila.


----------



## gsweb8 (Jul 4, 2012)

Koukouvagia....PERFECT! Thanks, exactly what I was looking for.

Chef Dave....ahh, the Food Network. The mother lode indeed. Thank you as well. PS, what is this 'internet' you speak of? Browser...what's a browser? I simply dialed AOL through my modem to access the Word Wide Web. Don't be silly Dave. I don't need no stink'in browser.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Petals and Kou Kou,

2 Lovely Chicken Recipes.

Thank you.

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## djoko verona (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with chef Dave... Use the Internet and what google offer you


----------

